
Why is this program erroneously rejected by three C++ compilers? - georgecmu
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5508110/why-is-this-program-erroneously-rejected-by-three-c-compilers/5508238#5508238
======
einhverfr
This is awesome. It's also an interesting exercise in the "there is no such
thing as a compete specification" vein.

But it adds another question, should the specification lay out that much
detail? Should we assume later that such interfaces might be used?

------
howardr
Very clever. This seems like something I would see on reddit or even here on
HN rather than on stack overflow.

I find the "locked" and "closed" messages very interesting. It is a good
indication of the type of culture the stack overflow community has. While I
find this very funny, many people that run the community clearly want people
to ask seriously questions and for people to give thoughtful and on topic
answers (not to suggest that it is a bad thing).

~~~
jon6
The stackoverflow elites take their jobs way too seriously.

~~~
georgieporgie
If I recall correctly, a stated goal in starting Stack Overflow was to
encourage developers to improve their writing. Ultimately, they created a site
which encourages developers to act like bureaucrats.

------
mmisu
Good one, for a few seconds I didn't realized it was a png file :).

------
smcdow
Brillant, simply.

